# buyer beware



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

Just to let all of my gto people know . I wanted to get wheels for my car and had talked to a few place's well i went with a place on the net called xrimz.com. and that is where my nightmare started. first off the wheels i ordered is not the wheels i got and it took they 3 weeks to get them to me. So when i called them and let them know what happened they told me to use them till they get me the right one's and i told them the tires set up was not right i ordered 17/8 for front and 17/10's in rear. 235/40 17 f 255/40/17 r well they some how got the 235's on the 10" wheel and the 255's on the 8"wheel so i had to pay to fix that so i could use them till mine came in do to the fact i sold my stockers. well got that all done and on the car and the offset was not right like they told me it was and i hit a small dip at 70 mph and the tires messed the finders all up. but i have my new wheels on my car and i have to sue the company to have my car fixed it did $2100.00 to my car so though i would let you all know so this dont happen to you ...... Rich


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

just a few pic's


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you knew something was wrong from the start, why would you chance driving on these based on some guy's say so? I realize you sold your other ones. If you would have kept your old ones until you were sure the correct ones were sent, you would have avoided this situation.

As far as the guy telling you to use them until the right ones come....The wheels and tires would be used and not able to be resold as new. This makes no sense.

IMO....unless you have in writing from this outfit they told you it will be OK to use them temporarily, or in a recorded conversation with their knowledge, you will have a hard time proving he told you what you say this guy said.

Good Luck trying to get this rectified.


----------



## yellow turbo goat (Nov 7, 2007)

i do see what you are say'n as far as that goes but they are not say'n anything about the wheels and tires being used.and i talked to the owner of the company and was told by him that they would pay for any money i was out and that they would fix my car. but now they are not wanting to do anything so i have got eveything together sue them and its going to cost them more to come here over this then it would to fix my car.....Rich


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

yellow turbo goat said:


> i do see what you are say'n as far as that goes but they are not say'n anything about the wheels and tires being used.and i talked to the owner of the company and was told by him that they would pay for any money i was out and that they would fix my car. but now they are not wanting to do anything so i have got eveything together sue them and its going to cost them more to come here over this then it would to fix my car.....Rich


Seems they said they would agree to fix your car until you actually damaged it. They didn't think anything would happen. Now that it has they are avoiding you. It will all come down to proof. Make sure you have proof of who said what. here-say isn't proof. Lots-a-luck.


----------



## UROTRSH (Nov 9, 2007)

yellow turbo goat said:


> i do see what you are say'n as far as that goes but they are not say'n anything about the wheels and tires being used.and i talked to the owner of the company and was told by him that they would pay for any money i was out and that they would fix my car. but now they are not wanting to do anything so i have got eveything together sue them and its going to cost them more to come here over this then it would to fix my car.....Rich


This sounds like a horrible scenario all around. I'm sorry that you had to go through all of this, it is a real nightmare. I know that buying anything on the internet can be very scary... But e commerce is what I do for a living, and it happens to be for a wheel an tire site... But the people that I work with (there is only three of us) but we have enough industry experience to know how to do things correctly, so we try not to pressure our clients into buying right away... It's more of a telling not selling atmosphere. I know what they are responsible for, so if you need any help on the subject, please do not hesitate to ask! Jake


----------

